

The Gaming Community and the E3 boycott, ESA support PIPA/SOPA - alvivar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHOZcHkvkvs

======
alvivar
Here you can sign the online petition: [http://www.change.org/petitions/stop-
the-esa-petition-and-bo...](http://www.change.org/petitions/stop-the-esa-
petition-and-boycott-e3)

